# Speed Sensor on a 08 brute 750



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:aargh4:Ok guys, I've been having an issue for a while now and not sure how to test it... my speedometer works sometimes and just reads "0" at others. This is random and has no pattern, sometimes it will go on and off multiple times in 1 day while other times it will stay working OR broke for days at a time. When its not working then I cannot switch from 2wd to 4wd... and it stays stuck in whatever I was last using... got stuck in 4wd for like 2 days once already and now stuck in 2wd...been that way for weeks. I cant find any damaged wires around the speed sensor but have a feeling that its the culprit... any way to test it or test the power going to it? I still have full power and it runs as it should, no lights on or anything.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Does this help?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks MM.... this should help alot.


----------



## greenfarmerman (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey guys I'm having the similar trouble as filthyredneck and would like to try testing my speed sensor as well, and cant view the images that Metal Man posted, wondering if anyone can help me? Thanks for now!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenfarmerman said:


> Hey guys I'm having the similar trouble as filthyredneck and would like to try testing my speed sensor as well, and cant view the images that Metal Man posted, wondering if anyone can help me? Thanks for now!


Its probably bad..just replace it. Otherwise the service manual shows how to test it.


----------

